# Anterior approach for a lumbar discectomy



## bella2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm hoping for a little advice, one of the Doctor's I code for just performed a lumbar discectomy using an anterior approach with an axialis retroperitoneal technique.
So far my reseach has turned out to just use the unlisted code for the nervous system. Has anyone out there coded
the anterior approach before an if so did you use the unlisted code ???
Thanks in advance for help.
Sandra


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

SandraSickler said:


> I'm hoping for a little advice, one of the Doctor's I code for just performed a lumbar discectomy using an anterior approach with an axialis retroperitoneal technique.
> So far my reseach has turned out to just use the unlisted code for the nervous system. Has anyone out there coded
> the anterior approach before an if so did you use the unlisted code ???
> Thanks in advance for help.
> Sandra



I participated in a teleconference just yesterday..this is unlisted
Mary,CPC,COSC


----------



## bella2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Mary,

That's what I thought too.
Thanks for responding so quickly.
 Take Care,
Sandra


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree with mary...according to the Medtronics teleconference yesterday, no codes exist for the lumbar interspace, anterior approach for discectomy!  so, the unlisted code, it is!


----------



## smcbroom (Jan 28, 2009)

I also listened in on the Medtronic webinar and it was very interesting even though I code for an ASC and it was geared for physician office billing.  I have not coded a spine case for over a year almost since we don't do them at our center but I'm very excited because I am actually starting a new job on Monday at another surgery center in town and one of the main specialties will be spine procedures.  It was nice to get a refresher course on the anatomy and I am looking forward to listening in on the other web ex classes offered in the next few months.  Does anyone have any suggestions for other websites that are helpful in spine coding for ASC's?? Any help or thoughts are appreciated.

Susan


----------

